# Reckers Has Moved Doesn't Work!



## Timboy (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey! I'm not trying to start something here, but I think that that "Reckers Has Moved" thread doesn't work too well. We need to know what, if anything, is going on with Reckers.

Regards,
Timboy, The American Flyer Nerd Who Cares About Reckers


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Well it is good that we are concerned for Reckers and i hope he gives us some juicy tidbits soon but there is nothing wrong with haveing a thread that doesn't exactly work. 

i would imagine he is currently moving in which takes all of ones time.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah Timboy, what's wrong with you?


----------



## Timboy (Aug 10, 2010)

Jim:

How much time do you have? :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

-Boytim


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

fer evs...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I see nothing about the thread that "doesn't work".


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Good morning, all, and sorry I've been out of touch! In brief, we have the house now but no water yet (should be turned on by tomorrow). We spent the weekend going after the new gas stove and toting it into the kitchen and installing it, sweeping the place down, mopping and rinsing the linoleum and hardwood floors, oiling the hardwood floors, waxing the linoleum, putting in light bulbs all over the house, bringing in area rugs, vacuuming and steam-cleaning them, and moving a van-load of my camping gear to the attic. Also sweeping down the basement. The fence gets installed this week, and next weekend I'll be augering a hole for a gate-post and then hanging a gate to finish off the fence.
Yesterday evening, my son and I drove an hour to my brother's place, picked up the car I'm buying, and drove home with it. Tomorrow, I get it transferred and can drive it like a big boy! In the interim, I'll keep loading the van with stuff to take over, but the move will be stretched over the next three weeks. As it stands, things are a little ahead of schedule and I'm happy with how it's going.

Thanks again for being interested, and I'll update as often as I can. I took some pics yesterday, but have to figure out where the camera is so I can upload them. *L*


----------



## Timboy (Aug 10, 2010)

The thread that doesn't seem to work very well is the other Reckers Has Moved thread. Maybe it's me, but it doesn't seem to show when someone makes a post to it. To find out if anyone has, I have to actually go into the thread. Oh, the effort of it all. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

Timboy, The American Flyer Nerd


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, that's not the board. When I look at the index I see...











When I click on that arrow, I am presented with this message, right after the last one I posted.










That's the way it's supposed to work.


You apparently have a local issue with your computer.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Morning, guys! Nothing much to report----just wanted to say hi and let you know I'm still reading, just not posting much. Right now, my life seems to be rotating around all the stuff I've been working on after the move, as we continue to settle in. Tomatoes are coming along fine; I've counted 8 green ones on the vines so far, and now the pepper plants (green, red, yellow and jalapeno) are in flower, as well. My girlfriend's wildflower/butterfly/humminbird garden is just now starting some blooms (marigolds), her sunflowers are reaching the 2' mark, and we've put in 3 rosebushes and a lilac. She's leaving for PA this weekend for 2 weeks with her family, so I'll have some time to work on re-assembling my table. Oh! And we have a red-tailed hawk nesting about two houses down, so periodically, we see a football-sized bird in the grass at the back end of the yard, dining on some slower species of wildlife. I'm still working on the jungle at the back end of the property, but making progress: it's about 1/3 gone, now. As summer progresses, the trains will again commence!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Goog morning, again....just in to say hi and that I'm still around. I finally finished re-assembling the frame for my layout table; tonight, a few screws will secure the plywood to the top and I can start thinking about what terrain I want to use. The last arrangement had a looong tunnel, about 9 feet long, but I'm leaning more towards two exposed tiers, instead, so I can work some bridges into the layout. Y'all have a great day, and keep the oily side down!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Reckers said:


> so I can work some bridges into the layout ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you, Teej! This weekend, I hope to put some time into it---Sunday, anyway. I seem to have chores out the wazoo, even with my girfriend gone for two weeks! Anyway, I have the wooden top surface on now, so it's time to dig out the foam sheets and throw them on. Ed, you asked a while back about Coffee Hill Farm....A lot of it simply fell off in the move, but it's easily replaceable and good to the last drop!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Reckers said:


> ... even with my girfriend gone for two weeks!


Hmmm ... 

1. Stay up late watching something "entertaining" on pay-per-view.
2. Sleep in late.
3. Don't even think about making the bed.
4. Like the name says: Take all of the fluffy, frilly, flowery throw pillows ... and throw them way in the back of the closet.
5. Give the razor a rest ... the scraggly beard look is just fine.
6. Have Cheez-Doodles and a Bud for breakfast.
7. Take a nap after all of this hard work.
8. After a few hours, wake up, and scratch whatever needs scratching.
9. Go down to basement.
10. Work on train layout for the rest of the day.

Repeat 14 times.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Hmmm ...
> 
> 1. Stay up late watching something "entertaining" on pay-per-view.
> 2. Sleep in late.
> ...


Between 9 & 10 you forgot to add,
Crack open another beer!:laugh:


----------



## haphall (Feb 1, 2011)

I like the way you guys think.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

That was great advice! Actually, I'm doing a sort of bi-polar version of batching it: I kill myself one day and then lay back the next, more or less! Friday, I bought an used treadmill; it took the seller, myself, and every bit of strength I had to get that puppy out of his basement and into my Honda CSR: gawd, but that b-tard was heavy! Took it home, got it out of the car and realized I had to either rig rope and pulleys with anchors to get it up on the back porch, or call my son. *L* He showed up at 6 am Saturday and we had it in the basement 15 minutes later. I took him out and bought him breakfast as a thank-you. Went home, put the dog in the car and drove down to my Mom's place at the lake to retrieve my hammock. It's one of those big Pauley's Island things with the rope hammock and steel frame; it wasn't getting used down there and I have just the backyard for it, now. Got home, unloaded it and took a nap! *L* Woke up, rearranged the basement clutter to get the treadmill in place, then put the old pink foam on top of the layout table.
Sunday, I woke up sore and worn out; ate breakfast and decided to mop and wax the kitchen floor (the dogs are sloppy eaters), then took a book, a pillow, and a baseball cap out to the hammock. When I woke up, I decided it was time for lunch. I don't normally drink early in the day, but I was so groggy I decided a gin and tonic would go well with lunch---after all, I didn't seem to be waking up. A second one went even better, and then it seemed like a good time for a nap. A couple of hours later, I woke and smelled the beef stew I'd set up in the crockpot....got up and did some nominal weed-eater work in the yard before settling down for some tv and stew. Did a half-mile on the treadmill so I could pretend I'd exercised and went back to the book. This week, I hope to start glueing my pink sheets back onto the table-top, but that was a mighty fine Sunday!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Reck,

Other than MTF as your #1, it sounds like you've found a second favorite place: the hammock!

Enjoy! Glad things are going well,fun,easy!

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you, Teej. Now that the move is over, the garden is in and my lady is in another state, life is slooooww and easy. *L* I ate the first ripe tomato yesterday, there's probably 25 more coming along right now, the jalepenos and bell peppers are half-way to eating size...life is good! Despite the spring floods, 8 of the 12 asparagus starts I put in came up, too. (I heard on the news a few nights ago that KY averages 44" of precipitation a year, and this year, we've already received 41" of it.) This weekend,the hammock and the grill are gonna see some serious use!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Thank you, Teej. Now that the move is over, the garden is in and my lady is in another state, life is slooooww and easy. *L* I ate the first ripe tomato yesterday, there's probably 25 more coming along right now, the jalepenos and bell peppers are half-way to eating size...life is good! Despite the spring floods, 8 of the 12 asparagus starts I put in came up, too. (I heard on the news a few nights ago that KY averages 44" of precipitation a year, and this year, we've already received 41" of it.) This weekend,the hammock and the grill are gonna see some serious use!



You already got 41", 3 more inches then you will have a drought the rest of the summer.
That all sounds good but,
DID YOU FORGET ABOUT THE TRAINS?

Grab a couple beers and go to the layout after you drag yourself away from the hammock and grill. :laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Ed, you'll be happy to know I was piddling with it last night---trying to figure out what I want to do in terms of terrain. I've decided to forgo the long tunnel and higher elevation on this one: it just took up too much room on the earlier attempt. I plan to spend some time on it this weekend, probably doing some temporary track arrangements to see what I like. Considering I expected to be starting some time in August, I'm pretty happy to be this far along.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Ed, you'll be happy to know I was piddling with it last night---trying to figure out what I want to do in terms of terrain. I've decided to forgo the long tunnel and higher elevation on this one: it just took up too much room on the earlier attempt. I plan to spend some time on it this weekend, probably doing some temporary track arrangements to see what I like. Considering I expected to be starting some time in August, I'm pretty happy to be this far along.


August!

The hammock and grill will be worn out by then.:laugh:

When I tried the trestles on part of mine, I had too many headaches operating the trains through them.
They work fine the way the T man has them as there is no incline, just elevation.

I was thinking if I ever run over the main line to the other side of the basement I will build in an incline without any trestles. The return track will be level below them.

It is nice to have the visual effect but you have more headaches running the trains. An all level layout is less aggravating.
You can still add in coffee fields though.:thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Ed, Juan Valdez assures me there will be an adequate supply of used coffee for the fields!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Ed, Juan Valdez assures me there will be an adequate supply of used coffee for the fields!



Juan Valdez? 
Isn't that a Super tanker.


----------

